# duck season dates



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

The duck-hunting season in the North Zone is October 21 through December 10, with a second season opening December 23 through December 31.

In the South Zone, duck season is open October 21 through November 5, with a second season opening December 16 through January 28, 2007. 

The daily bag limit for ducks is six, which may not include more than four mallards (only one of which may be female), one black duck, one pintail, two wood ducks, two redheads, one canvasback, three mottled ducks, or two scaup. Possession limits after the first day are twice the daily bag limit. 
In the Lake Erie Canada Goose Zone, the goose season is October 21 through November 5, with a second season opening December 9 and running through January 1, 2007. The goose season for the remainder of the North Zone is October 21 through December 3, with a second season December 23 through January 7, 2007. In the South Zone, goose season is October 21 through November 5 with a second season December 16 through January 28, 2007.

The daily bag limit for Canada geese is two. Light geese (snows, blues, Ross) have a daily bag limit of 10, and white-fronted geese and brant have a daily bag limit of two. The possession limit for brant and geese is twice the daily bag limit after the first day.

The Special Late Canada Goose Season is January 13 through February 3, 2007. No special late season permits are required. The Special Late Canada Goose zone map can be obtained at ohiodnr.com/wildlife or by calling 1-800-WILDLIFE.


----------

